

DIY: Small $200 linux box  - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/01/25/diy-200-dollar-pc

======
henryw
DIY super gamer pc $550:

intel p35 mobo $80

e2160 overclocked to 2.7GHz easy on air $80

2GB ddr2 800MHz memory $40

8800GT 512MB video card $220
[[http://www.ncixus.com/products/27328/88YFF6HUFEXX/Galaxy%20T...](http://www.ncixus.com/products/27328/88YFF6HUFEXX/Galaxy%20Technology/)]

250GB hard drive $60

dvdrw $20

case + ps $50 [<http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204947963>]

will run cod4 at 1920x1200 max graphics

~~~
rms
>e2160 overclocked to 2.7GHz easy on air $80

Wow... that's better than the holy grail of overclocking I remember, a Celeron
300A to 450. I wonder how high they go if you watercool them.

------
PStamatiou
downvote me for submitting my own stuff, but I figured you guys might like
building a small and cheap linux box. i might even make one just to run
apache-top for my server all day and see live hits come in.

------
almost
Nice, that's pretty cool.

Along with the M2-ATX power supply I think I may have just found the brains to
power my robot project (which currently uses the guts of a laptop which seems
to be dying)

------
thorax
Heh, I saw "DIY: Small $200 lunch box" and I was a bit surprised.

